# Are you having problems with your Sony camera?



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If you are having any problems with your Sony camera click here about a *global recall* of certain cameras,that can get repaired for free...this has not been a good year for Sony coming on top of their laptop battery problems http://www.computeractive.co.uk/computeractive/news/2169551/sony-recalls-cybershot-cameras


----------

